# Ruf farmen bei den Kurenai?



## buddabrot (23. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr,

ich wollte mal wissen wie man bei den kurenai ruf farmen kann? bin jetzt wohlwollend und hab keine q mehr in nagrand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (23. Januar 2008)

Perlen farmen bei den Ogern...
Oger töten gibt Ruf pro Kill und die Perlen kannst du abgeben im 10er Stack


----------



## klane_mieze (23. Januar 2008)

buddabrot schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen wie man bei den kurenai ruf farmen kann? bin jetzt wohlwollend und hab keine q mehr in nagrand.
> 
> ...



Huhu, 
ca 10000 Oger killen^^ - und die Perlen einsammeln (die dann in telaar abgeben)...

250 ruf/10 perlen
10 ruf/Oger 

lg Mieze


----------



## buddabrot (23. Januar 2008)

thx für die antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das kann ja dauern.....


mfg


----------



## Lo1 (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,
joa wie schon gesagt mit Perlen unso.
Aber nebenbei kannst du auch vieeel Netherstoff sammeln und das entweder im AH verkaufen oder selbst verarbeiten.


----------



## Denewardtor (23. Januar 2008)

buddabrot schrieb:


> thx für die antworten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geht aber eig relativ schnell, für die Perlen kriegst du pro 10Stück über 750Ruf soweit ich es in Errinnerung habe abstatt 250wie bei anderen, naja gibt dafür gut Gold und Netherstoff^^


----------



## Rasgaar (23. Januar 2008)

Ja, dauert eigentlich ziemlich fix... Hab dem frisch 70 gewordenen Mage meiner Mitbewohnerin bisschen geholfen mit meiner Vergelterin... 
Kurz darauf rennt sie schon mit dem doofen Talbuk rum ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Januar 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> geht aber eig relativ schnell, für die Perlen kriegst du pro 10Stück über 750Ruf soweit ich es in Errinnerung habe abstatt 250wie bei anderen, naja gibt dafür gut Gold und Netherstoff^^


Es gibt 500 Ruf für 10 Perlen.


----------



## STL (23. Januar 2008)

und dabei dropt auch noch ab u an dieses Pulver der Oshwhatever... ^^ das kannste auch no abgeben (in Halaa glaub ich) und damit extra ruf bekommen u n paar nette sachen^^

btw: für die horde gilt das gleiche, nur dass der typ in Gardar steht ^^

Oger killen ftw... was tut man nicht alles fürn Mount... ^^


----------



## xFraqx (23. Januar 2008)

Hab das ganze in 4 Tagen fast nonstop ( 9 Stunden pro Tag ) von Wohlwollend auf Ehrfürchtig geschafft. Nebenbei noch 350g gefarmt , 300 Netherstoffverbände und 2 Halaanitaschen.


----------



## Hamy (23. Januar 2008)

habs auch innerhalb ca 4 tagen geschafft.. ging finde ich schnell..


----------



## Cernunos (23. Januar 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> 2 Halaanitaschen.



schade nur das die Einzigartig sind und du nur eine tragen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Januar 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> und 2 Halaanitaschen.


Wohl kaum! Halaanitaschen sind einzigartig, folglich kannst du also auch nur eine davon haben. Es sei denn du hast das mit zwei verschiedenen Chars gemacht, aber niemals mit einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (24. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht hat er eine davon in der Bank in Verwendung?


----------



## kintaroohe (24. Januar 2008)

kannst dir außerdem ein Talbuk-Mount (Geschmacksache) holen ^^


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (24. Januar 2008)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> kannst dir außerdem ein Talbuk-Mount (Geschmacksache) holen ^^



es ist auch der einziegeger grund wieso alle dort ruf farmen oder rezepten


----------



## Éothain (24. Januar 2008)

Habe mich mit meinem Jäger in die Höhle eingenistet bei den Ogern und bin in 7 Std. nur raus gegangen wenn ich Pfeile brauchte oder meine taschen voll waren. Aber nach diesen 7 Stunden war ich von wohlwollend auf Ehrfürchtig. Also 4 tage á 9 Stunden war wohl eher ein wenig bummelei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JosAngel (24. Januar 2008)

Schau einfach >>> hier <<< den RufGuide.

HF


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (24. Januar 2008)

Neben den Ogern/Perlen auch noch alle Quests machen, gibt pro Quest auch immer so zwischen 500-700 Ruf...


----------



## Juudra (24. Januar 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Neben den Ogern/Perlen auch noch alle Quests machen, gibt pro Quest auch immer so zwischen 500-700 Ruf...



schon mal seinen post durchgelesen richtig schreibt er hat keine q mehr in nagrand.Guten tag Hirn hier Intellekt. 

sonst kann man nix sagen wurde schon alles gesagt halt perlen farmen wie vorschreieber schon gesagt haben


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (24. Januar 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> schon mal seinen post durchgelesen richtig schreibt er hat keine q mehr in nagrand.Guten tag Hirn hier Intellekt.



Oh sorry, steinigt mich.

Zudem musste ich mir deine Zeile dreimal durchlesen, bevor ich verstanden habe was du meinst. In diesem Sinne:

Guten Tag Hirn, hier Intellekt.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Januar 2008)

Ich würd's mir überlegen mit den Perlen.
Du bist Juwelenschleifer und somit spielt für Dich der Ruf beim Konsortium auch keine unbedeutende Rolle.
Da würd ich damit leben, daß es länger dauert und trotzdem nur den Ruf für die Kills mitnehmen und die Ogerperlen den Jungs vom Konsortium in die Hand drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

